# Black bugs



## wyattroa (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so I had cyprss mulch and I got tiny black bus that looked like nats. It pissed me off so I changed out all the cyprss mulch. I cleaned the cage and put in Eco earth. My gu loves the stuff but the black bugs are back. Flying around. I was even in the room the day I was cleaning my cage with the wet vac sucking up the ones on the wall and ceiling. I'm going to order more Eco earth and clean the tank. What can I use in the tank to kill these things that won't harm my gu? I also put out viniger and soap mix to attract them. It has caught some. 

Any idea on what to do? I hate seeing them flying around my gu. 

Robert


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 24, 2009)

most bugs like it moist and warm ,so you could empty the substrate onto a plastic sheet and leave it in the sun to dry out. you could also bake the substrate (add some water first to make it moist) at about 350 degrees for 30-45 minutes. that should killem.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I use eucalyptus mulch. It is supposed to be natural bug deterrant. I live in south Florida where there is no shortage of bugs and my enclosure is outside and I dont seem to have any problems


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone else have some ideas. im going to bake the eco earth. anyone else done this? and then try to clean as much of the cage as possible.. what product can i use to clean the cage to kill these that is safe for my gu? Everyday i am in there vacuming them up.. i hate seeing them flying around in there

robert


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldnt use any pesticides or chemicals. i would just remove the substrate and wipe down the cage. if its made of glass and can be moved outside take it out and blast it with the water hose.


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 25, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> I wouldnt use any pesticides or chemicals. i would just remove the substrate and wipe down the cage. if its made of glass and can be moved outside take it out and blast it with the water hose.




Yeah i have done this once already.. and the bugs came back...bahh..;o(...i just dont want my gu going down to hibernate and having these things crawling all over him.
robert


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 26, 2009)

They wont hurt your gu. he probably wont even notice them.but i know how it is having them. I had small gnat-like flying bugs before too.


----------

